# Msi godlike adventures



## msimax (Apr 1, 2016)

this is just another living thread on my findings with this board
































On my quest to be Lord of the Rings with this motherboard has been very interesting. Trying to get my 5930k to overclocking the same level on my Asus Rampage V is taking some getting used to. I tried do a normal overclock on the ring of about 4.5 gigahertz at 1.45 volts it did not let me boot I got locked to the point where I had to clear the BIOS 3x to get it to post again. I put the setting on auto and it post at around 1.456 volts so I tried to key that in manually but still it was a no-go I did some research and found I was to set ring around 1.3 and ring oc2 to around 1.4 ~1.45 24/7 use .

Doing this I was able to post at 4.5 gigahertz CPU + 4.5 uncore did some stability tests and had to drop down to 44 uncore so now I wanted to dial in memory which led me to 3400mhz with  gkill trident 3733mhz ram. The problem was I couldnt set uncore because I had to turn down the multipliers because of high bclk to I think around 26 and the auto value for that ring voltage was 1.2 something. I left ring auto and set ring oc to 1.45 and tried to boot it powered down turned back on and just would cycle from 04 to 60 on the post code. Long story short cpu damaged and killed a ram stick so not to get discouraged I tried another dd4 kit and it would randomly boot.

My other 5930k was going into abother build so that was a no go. I said I needed another cpu and it can't be godlike without a 5960 so I picked one up and so far load tested it to 4.73Ghz @1.401v on auto I was happy as hell but said maybe it do at a lower voltage so I used command center to back down to 1.38 while on auto in the bios and voltage shot to 1.77volts in cpuz I never jumped out the chair so quickly lol but long I trust that this board needs a bios and I will not be able to test extreme ram clocks until new memory comes I'm at 3200mhz currently. So far adjusting cpu and uncore has not been a issue I do have replacement plan on cpu but due to the fact I never have gotten a sample this good I don't want to kill it yet lol.we shall see when memory comes what I'll do and I'll try to get in contact with msi about my bios issues. It's been up and running since



























was doing some voltage testing :scope: :bsod:


----------



## msimax (Apr 1, 2016)

copy pasted this thread 


just received a beta bios going to test now


well update, when going to update bios and loading optimized defaults before flashing and after saving and exiting i was meet with reboot loop with post code 04 60 55 and 2 dead sticks again in dimms slot 5 and 7​​


----------



## msimax (Apr 4, 2016)

board is on rma


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 4, 2016)

that is some serious gear


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 4, 2016)

The board should be called sending cpus to god alike... 

Gosh, I should attach a permanent voltmeter on CPU voltage line too...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 4, 2016)

Sub'd for curiosity...


----------



## msimax (May 8, 2016)

rma board installed and flashed to bios 1.4 to improve memory compatibility  going to test in a few


----------



## jaggerwild (May 9, 2016)

Was that pepto bismo in the lines?


----------



## msimax (May 9, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Was that pepto bismo in the lines?



ek coolant it was pastel red instead of blood red its flushed out now


----------



## jaggerwild (May 9, 2016)

Your an auto guy, use glycol it does affect plastic's though!


----------



## msimax (May 14, 2016)

still waiting on my gskill ram to come


----------



## msimax (May 14, 2016)




----------



## msimax (May 15, 2016)

starting to test memory now just ran 32m to see if it'll pass


----------



## msimax (May 22, 2016)

*stock single thread test*








*multicore test*








*heaven 4.0 at  stock*


----------



## msimax (May 23, 2016)

*some game tests at stock cpu and gpu's. would not have been possible without the new crimson 16.5.2.1 driver cfx is working properly 


rise of the tomb raider 1440p all max except textures on high*















*starwars battlefront 1440p on ultra ranges from 43~68 fps*






*the division* *1440p* *all max except shadow quality on high and resolution scale at 100%*





*


far cry  primal 1440p hd textures on all max settings*





*
hitman 2016 1440p all max resolution scale 1.0* * the bench doesn't show results at the end just goes back to launch screen*

*min 58 fps max 229 fps avg 79 fps*


----------



## OneMoar (May 23, 2016)

gpu2 980%
wat


----------



## msimax (May 25, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> gpu2 980%
> wat


 must be the camera phone lol


----------



## msimax (May 27, 2016)

*testing out the magical 16.5.3 drivers using firestrike, system is overclocked gpus are still stock*


----------



## MrGenius (May 27, 2016)

So when are these adventures going to begin? And what's with the pussy settings for some of these games and benchmarks? I'm sorta not impressed.


----------



## msimax (May 28, 2016)

*quick gpu overclock before bed
*


----------



## msimax (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Caring1 (May 29, 2016)

You're now up in GTX 1080 territory


----------



## msimax (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## msimax (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## msimax (Jul 2, 2016)

my ram came today


----------



## msimax (Jul 2, 2016)

new personal best clocking ram on x99


----------



## shovenose (Jul 2, 2016)

you can keep the i7, but dat verus


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 2, 2016)

msimax said:


> new personal best clocking ram on x99


That's pretty awesome for 5960X. The 170 MHZ Bclk ain't that bad either


----------



## msimax (Jul 2, 2016)

shovenose said:


> you can keep the i7, but dat verus



lol it comes in handy



cadaveca said:


> That's pretty awesome for 5960X. The 170 MHZ Bclk ain't that bad either



thanks man i have to  retest everything over, so it gives something to do over the weekend


----------



## msimax (Jul 3, 2016)

my writes are sucking ass lol


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 3, 2016)

Your MemTweakit tool shows why... 

dropping tWCL, tWWDR, tWWDD, etc ,etc anything that has write in it will help, but may blow stability out of the water.


----------



## msimax (Jul 4, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Your MemTweakit tool shows why...
> 
> dropping tWCL, tWWDR, tWWDD, etc ,etc anything that has write in it will help, but may blow stability out of the water.



this is making me scratch my head been up all night tinkering but no matter what the writes wont go higher than 68...
 also i have 2 corsair ram coolers that i cant control in the bios or software they are 3 pin not 4 but i was able to slow them down on other boards. 
granted im still on the 1.4 bios and 1.5 and 1.6 is out which lists memory improvements but they took away the option to control ring1 and ring2 voltage for broadwell cpus i guess but it should autodetect which cpu you have installed any attempt to oc ring on those bios results in 95 on the post code


----------



## msimax (Jul 10, 2016)

*on a side note better late than never lol*


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 10, 2016)

That looks like fun.


----------



## basco (Jul 10, 2016)

are you testing max clocks on soc champion with same hardware from msi mobo?-because like cadaveca said  very good ram clocks and bclk !


----------



## msimax (Jul 10, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> That looks like fun.


 im hopeful lol



basco said:


> are you testing max clocks on soc champion with same hardware from msi mobo?-because like cadaveca said  very good ram clocks and bclk !


 im going to test with my 5930k and ballistik ram get a feel for the board first, hoping it can do cas 11 on air like RVE


----------



## msimax (Jul 10, 2016)

she works i'll have to start a new thread


----------



## basco (Jul 11, 2016)

what temps do ya get under load?


----------



## msimax (Jul 12, 2016)

im gunning for 5000Mhz cinebench stable @1.5v or lower. seen it peak at +20c but that's with using occt monitoring.

it helps with adjusting memory for more cooler solutions lol


----------



## msimax (Jul 13, 2016)

got a email from tech support that they are looking into the issue hopefully have a new bios soon


----------



## basco (Jul 14, 2016)

so you got a single stage.


----------



## msimax (Jul 15, 2016)

ran some timespy stock


----------



## msimax (Jul 17, 2016)

timespy with cfx disabled


----------



## msimax (Jul 17, 2016)

overclock on the cpu





overclocked cpu+gpu


----------



## msimax (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## msimax (Jul 17, 2016)

also there's a patch for tomb raider that allows mgpu in dx12 now


----------



## msimax (Aug 3, 2016)

got my corsair ram back from rma 

looks to be low bin hynix afr, and still using bios 1.4 booting with hynix profiles leads to errors i have tried a beta bios 1.7
which lets me boot all hynix profiles but stiil no go also the beta adds back ring 1 and ring 2 voltage but does not overclock .

trcd trp  needs to stay high or it'll start dropping channels I've found and i had as high as 3333mhz but only run error free with 2T . cas 11 is still a no go on this board but i just checked their website and the offical 1.7 is up so im off to test that


----------



## msimax (Aug 4, 2016)

speeds i am going to test with for now, going to oc cpu when i get home from work


----------



## msimax (Aug 5, 2016)

pi no tweaks


----------



## msimax (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## msimax (Aug 9, 2016)

taking a brief break to relive my youth


----------



## msimax (Aug 14, 2016)

the gods have shown favor to this mb bios 1.8 brings back ring clocking


----------



## Noirgheos (Aug 17, 2016)

So, would you guys recommend I go MSI or Gigabyte for my new Skylake build? I'm leaning heavily towards Gigabyte after this thread.. MSI seems like hell.


----------



## msimax (Aug 23, 2016)

Noirgheos said:


> So, would you guys recommend I go MSI or Gigabyte for my new Skylake build? I'm leaning heavily towards Gigabyte after this thread.. MSI seems like hell.





not to sure about skylake but im pretty sure they each have their own sets of issues


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 26, 2016)

This is good gear stuff. What a beauty for sure!


----------



## NumberCruncher (Sep 18, 2016)

All motherboards have their own sets of quirks, as msimax stated


----------



## Vario (Oct 2, 2016)

3.24 amp fan goddamn


----------

